# Help with exchange mobile access on SBS 2003



## scs-04 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am trying to connect 2 Windows Mobile 6.1 phones to an exchange server. I cannot get them to connect. We are running exchange 2003 SP2 on a SBS 2003 server. When I try to connect the phone I get a message saying synchronization errors and nothing downloads. I can connect to OWA in IE on my PC by using the public IP Address\Exchange. When doing this though I get a certificate error but if I select continue anyway it works fine. Could this be holding up Windows mobile?? Thanks for any help of advice.

Eric


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure you are NOT using SSL on the phones if you are getting a certificate error.


----------



## scs-04 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, yeah I tried it both ways on the phones nd still can;t connect.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The phone should be giving an error code, something like 0x008000cf or something like that. Post that or google that and see what you find.


----------



## scs-04 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was looking for an error code but none is displayed. it just says error synchronizing?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I think there is a link that you have to hit below where it says error synchronizing, and then it will display the code.


----------

